# A friend told me the nicest thing I've ever heard.



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

She's one of my friends from home in MO. She's 19 and her fiancee is in the Army serving in Afghanistan for 15 months. She's not having a very good time with it but she's hanging tough. We talk sometimes and she asks me questions about army stuff and what it "means when they say he has to do (whatever)". She's been getting really depressed lately and I've talked with her about my depression and what she could try and who she could see to make it better. It makes her feel better to talk to me and It's nice to talk to her because I don't really have anyone else to talk to.

Last night she told me "I'm glad that I had the privilege of meeting you and becoming your friend...I feel lucky to have you in my life"

That almost made me cry, to know that I mean so much to somebody as a friend. Nobody has ever said anything like that to me..


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

That's a great thing to hear! You must be a really good friend.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

cool


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

It does feel wonderful to hear something like that. It's also wonderful to work up the nerve to say something like that to someone dear to you.

I'm really happy for you


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooh, that's so good to hear, I'm really happy for you to have met such a genuine friend.


----------

